# V-easy



## full_throttle (Jul 1, 2011)

Took the plunge at Blackmoor and bought one of Bob. Went out for a game Thursday and spent 15 minutes on the putting green, the result was there to see throughout the round.
My putting stats are still ugly but I felt I was able to putt the ball alot straighter, no pull or push putts. my next target will be to get the distance more accurate.

If your putting is letting you down you could do worse than invest in this traing aid.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 1, 2011)

Its OK but its not that good I would shout out that I use one, like in my forum sig or anything.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been using one. I didn't take it to the green yesterday before my game, as I tend not to tinker right before going out. However, my putting has been on top form recently.

Co-incidence?

I doubt it. Simple but effective.


----------



## ademac (Jul 1, 2011)

Think I will get one next week, they have them in my pro shop but may pm bob for one as I guess he will get more money that way?


----------



## richart (Jul 1, 2011)

Think I will get one next week, they have them in my pro shop but may pm bob for one as I guess he will get more money that way?
		
Click to expand...

He will, he charges double.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 1, 2011)

He happily took my money at Woodhall Spa but forgot to tell me that it was the standard right handed version


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't take it to the green yesterday before my game, as I tend not to tinker right before going out.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to find the opposite, using it pre round solidifies my stroke and helps me find the groove before I start. I have increased confidence and usually hole a few decent putts early on that I would never have before I bought it!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2011)

Mine is certainly helping my runner beans


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2011)

Think I will get one next week, they have them in my pro shop but may pm bob for one as I guess he will get more money that way?
		
Click to expand...

That's very kind of you.
My children and grandchildren will have you to thank for the food I will buy with your kind payment 

http://www.v-easy.co.uk/#/how-to-buy/4536904538


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2011)

Think I will get one next week, they have them in my pro shop but may pm bob for one as I guess he will get more money that way?
		
Click to expand...

He will, he charges double.   

Click to expand...

Never forget...I know where you live


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jul 2, 2011)

I use mine before each round mostly for chipping great to just do a few minutes to get the brain remembering the movements. 

If you want to read a full review I have posted one to my blog.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't take it to the green yesterday before my game, as I tend not to tinker right before going out.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to find the opposite, using it pre round solidifies my stroke and helps me find the groove before I start. I have increased confidence and usually hole a few decent putts early on that I would never have before I bought it!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting you should find it this way. Good for you.
On the one time I used it for 20-30 minutes before a game, I couldn't putt at all.....this probably says something about the stroke I use without it. Maybe the two will get closer to one another so I can in fact use it pre-round. I'd certainly like to.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2011)

The day after Blackmoor, we played Camberley at the kind invitation of Anthony 

After the game, I found myself in the bar showing the V-Easy to a visiting golf team from Dorset and the Surrey seniors team. Needless to say I sold out and took a few orders on the spot. More interestingly, when I got home later that night, I found someone from the Surrey team had ordered one from my website. His address was in Virginia Water and for those of you who don't know, that's where Wentworth lives.
In fact his hoooooge house is very close to the 16th. 
Hopefully there will be a few members of Wentworth trying it out this weekend.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jul 3, 2011)

When word gets out you won't be able to keep up with demand. If they have any sense that is.


----------



## richart (Jul 3, 2011)

The day after Blackmoor, we played Camberley at the kind invitation of Anthony 

After the game, I found myself in the bar showing the V-Easy to a visiting golf team from Dorset and the Surrey seniors team. Needless to say I sold out and took a few orders on the spot. More interestingly, when I got home later that night, I found someone from the Surrey team had ordered one from my website. His address was in Virginia Water and for those of you who don't know, that's where Wentworth lives.
In fact his hoooooge house is very close to the 16th. 
Hopefully there will be a few members of Wentworth trying it out this weekend. 

Click to expand...


You should have hand delivered Bob, on the promise of a game at Wentworth.


----------



## slugger (Sep 22, 2011)

Just back from using my v-easy for the first time. Really is great for chipping practice and I managed a wee bit putting as well. The stand out for me though is using it as an alignment aid throughout the bag. 

Lately I've been struggling with my driver and three wood off the tee... According to v-easy, my stance has been closed forcing a hook. Lined up my feet according to the v-easy and was driving long and straight! Couldn't believe it was something so simple. 

Just need to figure out how to take the new alignment out onto the course now! 

Great training aid.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 22, 2011)

Just need to figure out how to take the new alignment out onto the course now!

Great training aid.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. 
Just dont let Sweaty sock get near it. 

I'm currently working on a camouflaged model that can be used in competition but I keep losing the samples


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Bob, just looking at your website and have to say it looks interesting but want to congratulate you for having the drive and determination to get it to Market. 

My putter and chipping swing has a few foibles that wouldn't suit such a regimented take on it  and no doubt set me back years! Oh and I don't grow runner beans!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Bob, just looking at your website and have to say it looks interesting but want to congratulate you for having the drive and determination to get it to Market.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Mr Jumper.
To be honest, it wasn't a long and hard road to get it accepted as a good device.
I only sent 2 emails. One to Luthor Blacklock (Explanar) and one to YES. I never did get a reply from LB but did get an immediate reply from the head man at YES. A week later I was in his office with my home made sample and that was it. Job done. He loved it.
The hard part was getting it made. I mean, how hard can it be?


The only problem with it so far is people keep mistaking it for the tour sticks and dismiss it as just another copy.
Still, I'll keep optimistic that it will keep growing until world domination is mine  
(Well, until I pay off the debts)


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, I can understand the tour sticks bit... My chipping tends to be a bit fluid and to be honest works for me but I do see it helping my putting stroke... Maybe next season as I have some new sticks on the shopping list


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2011)

The only problem with it so far is people keep mistaking it for the tour sticks and dismiss it as just another copy.
		
Click to expand...

At the range last night, the owner saw the V-easy and I asked if he had seen one before. He said, "yeah, they're tour sticks". 

I set him straight.

his reply?

"Whatever works for you... you lads and your golf are all nuts"


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2011)

one question i have about the V-easy.

Is it against any rules or regulations to carry it in the bag whilst out on the course?


----------



## chris661 (Sep 23, 2011)

one question i have about the V-easy.

Is it against any rules or regulations to carry it in the bag whilst out on the course?
		
Click to expand...

No but you cant use it, look at all the pros with tour sticks in their bags.


----------



## Curls (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Bob, just looking at your website and have to say it looks interesting but want to congratulate you for having the drive and determination to get it to Market.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Mr Jumper.
To be honest, it wasn't a long and hard road to get it accepted as a good device.
I only sent 2 emails. One to Luthor Blacklock (Explanar) and one to YES. I never did get a reply from LB but did get an immediate reply from the head man at YES. A week later I was in his office with my home made sample and that was it. Job done. He loved it.
The hard part was getting it made. I mean, how hard can it be?


The only problem with it so far is people keep mistaking it for the tour sticks and dismiss it as just another copy.
Still, I'll keep optimistic that it will keep growing until world domination is mine  
(Well, until I pay off the debts) 

Click to expand...

Ever thought of taking it to the Den?!

It's the kind of thing they'd eat up, and they'd probably know someone who could get a top tour pro/pro coach to endorse it, once you have that you're golden, they'll all be using it. 

Just ask for a small amount of money so they can't take much % off you. Simples.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes Golf are my Dragon.
They work in association with Harold Swash, inventor or the C groove putter. Their head instructor is Phil Kenyon who works with Darren Clark, Thomas Bjorn and very recently Lee Westwood to name a few.
All we need as you say is a few pictures of one of them using it and bingo.
Patience


----------



## Curls (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes Golf are my Dragon.
They work in association with Harold Swash, inventor or the C groove putter. Their head instructor is Phil Kenyon who works with Darren Clark, Thomas Bjorn and very recently Lee Westwood to name a few.
All we need as you say is a few pictures of one of them using it and bingo.
Patience


Click to expand...

I get that but are you exclusively signed to YES? No harm having Peter Jones or one of the other w*nkers putting you in a meeting with Rory Macs coach, even the boys across the pond. You could end up making bright orange ones for Rickie Fowler. 


I'm not a big fan of the Dragons personally but they can probably put you in a room with folk that you wouldn't normally get in a room with. Photos are one thing but an endorsements are another...

Just my two-pence, I don't think there's a training aid to match it, I have one and love it so would just really enjoy seeing you hit the big time with it, its magic and from what I've seen on the forum you're a jolly good bloke so deserve the success.


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2011)

brings a wee happy tear to the eye this thread


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for your support guys .
I shall wear it always  

I'm expecting a report any day now for the last quarter's sales figures so will keep you informed.


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 23, 2011)

Get on Facebook and twitter... Tweet poults and westy till they reply


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2011)

good idea. you should also have a V-easy facebook fan page. great way to market yourself, especially to the many 1000's of young golfers who will be using facebook


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 23, 2011)

Get on Facebook and twitter... Tweet poults and westy till they reply 

Click to expand...

Holders should read golfers lol


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2011)

good idea. you should also have a V-easy facebook fan page. great way to market yourself, especially to the many 1000's of young golfers who will be using facebook
		
Click to expand...

I already have a V-Easy Twitter page I think and I may have  just made a V-Easy facebook page although I could be wrong. I might have just ordered a giant V-Easy to make pizza from Bosnia Hertzagovinia


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 23, 2011)

What's your twitter name? I did a search before posting but couldn't find you, I'll give you a follow too!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2011)

What's your twitter name? I did a search before posting but couldn't find you, I'll give you a follow too!
		
Click to expand...

Now you're asking 

Ok, it's 

golfist004   I think


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 23, 2011)

What's your twitter name? I did a search before posting but couldn't find you, I'll give you a follow too!
		
Click to expand...

Now you're asking 

Ok, it's 

golfist004   I think
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh, maybe change the name to v-easy or the like then? I'll find you and give you a follow nevertheless I think changing the name is pretty straight forward too


----------



## chris661 (Sep 23, 2011)

What's your twitter name? I did a search before posting but couldn't find you, I'll give you a follow too!
		
Click to expand...

Now you're asking 

Ok, it's 

golfist004   I think
		
Click to expand...

It is you are now stalking me


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2011)

Ive also got @VEasy1 I think


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol... We need to get the V-Easy trending now!


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol... We need to get the V-Easy trending now! 

Click to expand...

Is that a good thing?


----------



## FaldosJumper (Sep 23, 2011)

Lol... Twitter speak, there's a top 10 of most mentioned phrases that I'd called a trend list. A snap shot of what's popular at a given time if you like... 

Well that's how I understand it but suffice to say it'll create an interest and hopefully traffic to your site and eventually... Hard, cold, CA$H


----------



## Ken_A (Sep 23, 2011)

Bob - I am your no 4 like on FB - a few pics and a video would go a long way to helping the page.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 23, 2011)

Bob - I am your no 4 like on FB - a few pics and a video would go a long way to helping the page.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ken. I'm working on it


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 27, 2011)

Bob - I am your no 4 like on FB - a few pics and a video would go a long way to helping the page.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ken. I'm working on it 

Click to expand...

I've liked the page on facebook too 

Videos would be a great idea with a bit of sales patter thrown in for good measure


----------



## bobmac (Sep 27, 2011)

Videos would be a great idea with a bit of sales patter thrown in for good measure
		
Click to expand...

Can you see a video now?


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2011)

Bob - I am your no 4 like on FB - a few pics and a video would go a long way to helping the page.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ken. I'm working on it 

Click to expand...

Would you like me to model the V-Easy for you Bob. Mates rates.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2011)

Bob - I am your no 4 like on FB - a few pics and a video would go a long way to helping the page.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ken. I'm working on it 

Click to expand...

Would you like me to model the V-Easy for you Bob. Mates rates.   

Click to expand...

Just because you've got more hair than me 
I was thinking about getting one of these and doing a proper photo shoot  

http://www.mensfancydress.co.uk/media/ca...i/file_17_9.JPG


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 28, 2011)

Videos would be a great idea with a bit of sales patter thrown in for good measure
		
Click to expand...

Can you see a video now?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, but I was looking on my phone. I'll check on the netbook when I get home tonight.


----------



## Whee (Sep 28, 2011)

Ordered 

Can't wait to practise in the villa. 

Have you got any leaflets/flyers Bob? I'll throw a couple around the local clubhouse. You'll have an influx of buyers from the Eastern market - those boys can't help but throw money at their golf, they love it!

Cheers bud.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2011)

Got your order thanks.
Sorry, I don't have any fliers.
I could have made some up and put them in the box but unfortunately, I've posted it already before I read your post.
Just leave the box lying around the clubhouse  
Does your club have a pro shop?


----------



## Whee (Sep 28, 2011)

It does indeed mate, brand new pro shop. I believe they're getting the video swing analysis equipment installed very soon. 

It's a weirdly ran golf club in all honesty. It's owned by one of the Royals. You'll often find a tee-time of before 8am means you turn up and the pro-shop isn't even open, which is p**s poor in my book. There'll be regular mishaps with tee bookings etc.

There's a fella out here at the minute, Gary McGlinchey? Don't know if you know him or not, but he's a PGA Pro and he's dishing out lessons for a few months. Might have to stick my name down for it, prices seem reasonable enough.

My course can be found here pal:

http://www.riyadhgolfcourses.com


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2011)

Website looks ok. Not too many pictures of the course though :-(


----------



## Whee (Sep 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't post a screenshot from Google Earth on the iPad.

If people wanna hear about golf out here I could do a review/article on it at some point?


----------



## IanLeeds (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I had a lesson with my pro yesterday short game + putting asked him about V-Easy they had some in stock so I bought one


----------



## bobmac (Oct 1, 2011)

IanLeeds said:



			Well I had a lesson with my pro yesterday short game + putting asked him about V-Easy they had some in stock so I bought one 

Click to expand...

Woo hoo


----------



## chris661 (Oct 1, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Woo hoo







Click to expand...

No more beans on toast for tea Bob!!!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 1, 2011)

chris661 said:



			No more beans on toast for tea Bob!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your right. I've moved on to mince ;-)


----------



## Junior (Oct 2, 2011)

Bob, Order placed this afternoon !!

Having missed 7 greens (yes 7) with a wedge yesterday from between 10 and 90 yards.   I need all the help I    can get.  2 fat, 1 thin, 2 long and 2 short !!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2011)

Junior said:



			Bob, Order placed this afternoon !!

Having missed 7 greens (yes 7) with a wedge yesterday from between 10 and 90 yards.   I need all the help I    can get.  2 fat, 1 thin, 2 long and 2 short !!
		
Click to expand...

You know the V-Easy is just for close in chipping and putting don't you?


----------



## Junior (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, thanks.  My consistency of strike on my chips has poor for the last couple of weeks.  The 2 fats and the thinwere from pretty straight forward chips.  Also like the look of the alignment markings,  My garden canes will now be redundant !!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, great. I'll send you one first post tomorrow morning


----------



## Whee (Oct 10, 2011)

Bob, she's arrived in KSA, so thank you very much pal.

Obviously not had a chance to use her yet, but myself and the lads in the office look impressed with her so far. Can't wait to get home and chip a couple of balls around my villa. Definitely be taking her along with me to the course on Friday morning!

Cheers again buddy, will keep you posted on progress!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad "she" ??? arived safely.
I look forward to hearing what you think and if you have any questions about using "her" please ask.


----------



## Whee (Oct 10, 2011)

Treasured possessions of mine are all referred to as 'shes' or 'hers' - definitely complimentary.

Cracking bit of kit - magnetic ends as well, i'm all about that! She will fit nicely in the bag, and will be accompanying me on every round from here on in! You will probably have more orders coming in, from this part of the world, over the next couple of months!


----------



## bobmac (Oct 10, 2011)

Whee said:



			You will probably have more orders coming in, from this part of the world, over the next couple of months!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 
Enjoy


----------



## AMcC (Jan 3, 2012)

After reading all about the v easy and watching my chipping failing to improve I decided to take the plunge and order one.

I have had it for a few weeks now. I thought my putting stroke was not too bad, others may disagree so I have been using it to groove my chipping stroke.  It has really helped me keep the shape between the arms and hands both back and through.  Initially I was only using it indoors trying to get some repetition of the motion going.  Since then I have used it at the practice green alternating between using it to hit balls and then hitting them without its guide.

Overall I feel a lot more confident in my chipping and am now getting a sweeter strike on the ball.

It is advertised as being able to be used for alignment as well and to mark putting distances, but in my opinion  I feel these have been added to complement the original good design idea, but do not really add anything.

I was showing it off at the club last weekend and one of the group has already said he will be ordering one as soon as I email him the contact details.

Overall for something so simple it really is effective and would certainly recommend it to anyone who asks.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2012)

It is advertised as being able to be used for alignment as well and to  mark putting distances, but in my opinion  I feel these have been added  to complement the original good design idea, but do not really add  anything.
		
Click to expand...

I do confess, it was just for chipping and putting to start with.
About a week later,  I came up with the aiming idea which to be fair, some people really like.
YES Golf added the putting distance so not guilty on that one.

Glad it's helping though.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 3, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I do confess, it was just for chipping and putting to start with.
About a week later,  I came up with the aiming idea which to be fair, some people really like.
YES Golf added the putting distance so not guilty on that one.

Glad it's helping though.

Click to expand...

Cheers Bob.

I did think they seemed a bit like an afterthought.  It does help sell it out a bit more though.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 5, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Cheers Bob.

I did think they seemed a bit like an afterthought.  It does help sell it out a bit more though.
		
Click to expand...

I have to confess that I'm a fan of the alignment aid that the V-easy offers. If you think of your alignment as a railway track then I think it works well. I guess everyone works and learns things differently.


----------



## The19thHole (Jan 5, 2012)

Bob, whatâ€™s the facebook page link?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2012)

The19thHole said:



			Bob, whatâ€™s the facebook page link?
		
Click to expand...

I'm rubbish at understanding twitbook and faceache, but I think this is it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/V-Easy/190784014279499


----------



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I'm rubbish at understanding twitbook and faceache, but I think this is it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/V-Easy/190784014279499

Click to expand...

Nice page Bob. Just added my "Like" :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Nice page Bob. Just added my "Like" :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Flippin eck, it worked?  

Thank you  

P.s Can anyone who want to be on the V-Easy FB page gallery please send in a pic of you using your V-Easy.
I'll get them put on the page.
And keep it clean please  
Thanks


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Nice page Bob. Just added my "Like" :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, as I've just realised that unknowingly I've used a V-Easy at Hindhead!!


----------



## The19thHole (Jan 5, 2012)

liked


----------



## chris661 (Jan 5, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I'm rubbish at understanding twitbook and faceache, but I think this is it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/V-Easy/190784014279499

Click to expand...

Liked your faceache page Bob and tweeted it out there too!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 5, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Liked your faceache page Bob and tweeted it out there too!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what that means but thank you anyway.  :whoo:


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2012)

Liked it and shared the link on my page.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 5, 2012)

The19thHole said:



			liked 

Click to expand...

+1.


----------



## connor (Jan 5, 2012)

bob could you not ask mike or someone for an advert here


http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/classified/6415/1/equipment.html


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2012)

connor said:



			bob could you not ask mike or someone for an advert here


http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/classified/6415/1/equipment.html

Click to expand...

Mike was kind enough to put a 1/4 page  advert for me in GM in Jan 2010 for which I am very grateful


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought a V-Easy which I havn't used because being one of the larger folk I feel like it doesn't really do the same as it would a slim guy my hands don't stay inside it and keep them sturdy!

I have used it for alignment and I like the idea so great product  and I would recommend


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2012)

Ian if you're having problems with your big hands, slide the hinge down the shaft of the putter a few inches below the grip.
That should help 
Glad it's helping with your aim though


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 6, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Ian if you're having problems with your big hands, slide the hinge down the shaft of the putter a few inches below the grip.
That should help 
Glad it's helping with your aim though 

Click to expand...

Ok Bob, I will try giving that a shot!.. Not my big hands which are the problem its the gut! lol


----------



## Pants (Jan 6, 2012)

IanLeeds said:



			Not my big hands which are the problem its the gut! lol
		
Click to expand...

There's an idea for you Bob - a curved V-Easy for the fuller figure :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2012)

IanLeeds said:



			Ok Bob, I will try giving that a shot!.. Not my big hands which are the problem its the gut! lol
		
Click to expand...

I was trying to be polite


----------



## IanLeeds (Jan 6, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I was trying to be polite  

Click to expand...

haha..  Yea you could do a curved one for the fuller figure


----------



## Scouser (Jan 6, 2012)

just searched 

v-easy on FB and got an interesting couple of results to start lol


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well Bob, My Mate Chris got his V-Easy on Friday and had it up to try out tonight. Had a go myself and thought it was great.

Chris who is a 2.9 handicap said it was the best Â£20 he has ever spent and even though he had only had a short go with it I could see when he was chipping without it the feeling was starting to get into his head.

Now we are going to have to stop calling him Yippy the Blackwood kangaroo LOL

Going to order 1 myself and a couple extra for anyone else that wants one. I am quite certain that they will take hold once the other guys get a go with them.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Well Bob, My Mate Chris got his V-Easy on Friday and had it up to try out tonight. Had a go myself and thought it was great.

Chris who is a 2.9 handicap said it was the best Â£20 he has ever spent and even though he had only had a short go with it I could see when he was chipping without it the feeling was starting to get into his head.

Now we are going to have to stop calling him Yippy the Blackwood kangaroo LOL

Going to order 1 myself and a couple extra for anyone else that wants one. I am quite certain that they will take hold once the other guys get a go with them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you and old Yippy liked it. 

Hopefully it will get him down from 2.9 to a decent handicap  

Dont you just love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 9, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I'm glad you and old Yippy liked it. 

Hopefully it will get him down from 2.9 to a decent handicap  

Dont you just love it when a plan comes together  

Click to expand...

Thats what he was saying all happy and bragging like the cat that got the cream LOL. Even trying to rub it in how he was going to clean up this year but forgetting it was me that told him to get it LOL

These flipping yippies


----------

